
Intel's new desktop CPUs aren't faster - samet
https://www.cnet.com/news/intel-kaby-lake-7th-gen-7700-7600-7350/
======
HillaryBriss
... which means the current generation of Macs could remain in place longer
than i'd hoped!

~~~
samet
Exactly. That's why people still look for a 2012 MBP.

